# AMZNPS went out over night



## mike1ranger (Sep 22, 2017)

So my first go at doing bacon had me killing time at work learning and reading how to get it right. AMZNPS arrived just as the bacon finished it's 13 day cure in pops brine. After a couple days in the fridge I fired it up hoping to cold smoke over night on my dynaglo offset. Had great smoke for 5 hrs, went to bed, dog got me up so checked on the smoke and she's out at 130a with a little over a 3rd burned. OK, my question:  I'll figure out the why the fire went out thing but I'm wondering about the safety of the meat sitting out for several hours. I got it going again, went back to bed and at 5a it's out ago in so the meat prob sat with no some for 4,5, maybe 6 hours. Thoughts on putting more smoke to it tonight after work?


----------



## Braz (Sep 22, 2017)

The bacon was fully cured so I think you are safe. You are cold smoking it anyway, right? I find that putting the pellets in the microwave for a minute or so helps dry them out and helps keep them lit. Especially necessary in humid places like Indiana.

Braz


----------



## bluefrog (Sep 22, 2017)

Ditto! I always put my pellets or dust in the microwave spread out thin for a minute or so on high to dry them out completely.


----------



## mike1ranger (Sep 22, 2017)

OK, I have an update and additional question.  I work close to home so after getting the smoke going again at about 5a, went to work then ran home at about 10a to check and the AMNPS had gone out again.  I'm not too worried about that, next time I'll micro the pellets and I think I can tinker enough to figure out how to keep it going.  But, it means the bacon had only another couple of hours of smoke and more time sitting at air temp.  Here's about where I'm at:

Pops Brine for 13 days

Rinse and Fridge for 2.5 days to dry

Total time in the smoker (out of refrigeration) was around 15 hours, give or take

During that 15 hours, I'm guessing about 6-8 hours of smoke hit the meat, about half of what I was shooting for

After 15 hours, wrapped in plastic and back in fridge to rest.

Since I work close to home, ran home again on lunch thinking I'd slice a piece, cook it up, and check it out.  Braz's comment above confirmed what I was thinking and what I'd researched, that it'd been cured and 15 hours out of refrigeration was OK due to the cure.

Now my question:  The bacon slab had the pale grey color on the outside but the inside was very red/pink.  I understand the grey is normal but from pictures I've seen from the experienced guys and gals, my bacon middle was very different color after having been smoked a for a while.  Granted it didn't get as much as I wanted but wondering if red/pink after some smoke is what I'm supposed to see?

I've smoked summer sausage and very aware of the need for proper curing and I'm pretty confident that I followed pops brine instructions on the proper cure but now I'm have a moment of panic that maybe I dropped the ball somewhere on the cure.  Being new to making bacon had me excited but certainly comes with some question of doing things right.


----------



## tropics (Sep 22, 2017)

Mike some pics would help of how you are setting the AMNPS up.Also pics of the Bacon

I use spring binder clips to get mine off the floor,it gets more air and stays lit

Richie













AMNPS.JPG



__ tropics
__ Sep 22, 2017


----------



## browneyesvictim (Sep 22, 2017)

Don't overthink it. Neeed to overcome the newcomer jitters. The pink is normal as that's what the cure does. Your bacon is fine as long as you followed Pops brine times and procedure exactly. Being out of refrigeration without smoke for 15 hours you will be fine.

A couple of questions:

What brand of pellets are you using?

Where are your vents- open/closed or part way?

How full do you fill your AMNPS with pellets?

How long do you let the AMNPS tray burn before putting it in the smoker?

I just noticed you are using a dynaglo offset to smoke the bacon. Where are you putting the tray?

Are you using the AMNPS- 5x8 pellet tray or the AMNS that is designed for SAWDUST ONLY? There is no such thing as an AMZNPS.













350x700px-LL-dfec7fe4_A-MAZE-N-SMOKER.png



__ browneyesvictim
__ Sep 22, 2017


----------



## daveomak (Sep 22, 2017)

....   Raise the AMNPS UP so it gets good air flow....  Binder clips, bolts... Even a wire through the MB to hold it up.... what ever works...













LEGS 3.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Jul 16, 2017


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 22, 2017)

Mike1ranger said:


> So my first go at doing bacon had me killing time at work learning and reading how to get it right. AMZNPS arrived just as the bacon finished it's 13 day cure in pops brine. After a couple days in the fridge I fired it up hoping to cold smoke over night on my dynaglo offset. Had great smoke for 5 hrs, went to bed, dog got me up so checked on the smoke and she's out at 130a with a little over a 3rd burned. OK, my question: I'll figure out the why the fire went out thing but I'm wondering about the safety of the meat sitting out for several hours. I got it going again, went back to bed and at 5a it's out ago in so the meat prob sat with no some for 4,5, maybe 6 hours. Thoughts on putting more smoke to it tonight after work?


Here's the best Post for learning to get your AMNPS lit properly:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/140859/how-i-light-my-amnps-w-video-link

However since you are able to get yours going for a couple hours before it goes out, I don't think it's wet or damp pellets, or the way you're lighting it.

I would say it's probably an Air flow problem, and I don't know what a Dyna-Glo even looks like, but you gotta get some air to the AMNPS.

Bear


----------



## tallbm (Sep 22, 2017)

+1 for microwaving pellets.  I do it for about 1 min 15 sec, let set for 2 min with microwave door open, mix around and do it again for 1min 15 sec.

Though the pellets always look dry they will absorb moisture so the microwave will help eliminate that unseen moisture :)


----------



## mike1ranger (Sep 22, 2017)

Thanks all for the comments. Here's a picture of the bacon after resting in the fridge for several hours. The red/pink has mellowed a bit.

I had the vents full open and my AMNPS in the offset fire box, rows parallel to the vents. Its the 5x8 for pellets and I'm using traeger wood. 













20170922_192543.jpg



__ mike1ranger
__ Sep 22, 2017


----------



## mike1ranger (Sep 22, 2017)

Another picture













20170922_192512.jpg



__ mike1ranger
__ Sep 22, 2017


----------



## tallbm (Sep 22, 2017)

looks good.  You doing another round of smoke soon?


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 23, 2017)

Mike1ranger said:


> Another picture
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your Bacon looks Fine, Mike!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





---
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Now you're hooked!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## mike1ranger (Sep 23, 2017)

TallBM said:


> looks good.  You doing another round of smoke soon?


yes sir, gonna put around 10 more hours on it today for what I think will be 16 to 18 hours total. Then I'm going to let it rest (covered or uncovered?) For a couple days. Then I'm going to eat it.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 23, 2017)

Mike1ranger said:


> yes sir, gonna put around 10 more hours on it today for what I think will be 16 to 18 hours total. Then I'm going to let it rest (covered or uncovered?) For a couple days. Then I'm going to eat it.


Personally I like to keep it wrapped with plastic wrap to keep the smoke smell & flavor on the Bacon & not in the whole fridge.

LOL---Gives the smoke only one direction to move---Inward.

Bear


----------

